# One if not all three girls ate a mouse!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am beside my self right now. I noticed a dead mouse in a room that leads to my garage, a room that my girls go in occasionally to wait for me if I'm bringing groceries and such through.
Out of the corner of my eye, I noticed this thing, so I put the light on and there is a dead mouse with all his guts popping out.
I quickly look at my girls to see which one could have been knawing at this thing.
Sure enough...Mika had blood on her mouth, the other two didn't but wanted to go back in there.
I called the vet and they said, unless the mouse ate rat poison, I shouldn't worry about it. I have never used poison because I've never seen any mice before.
How could I not worry.
Should I be worried about disease or something?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I think that she will probably be fine, but I would take what's left of that mouse and put it in a freezer bag in the freezer just in case.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I think that she will probably be fine, but I would take what's left of that mouse and put it in a freezer bag in the freezer just in case.


Oh gosh...I couldn't put that mouse in the freezer, his whole stomach was exposed! I had to call my neighbor to scoop it up.

I hope your right that Mika (if not all three) will be fine. I have a feeling they all got a nibble with the looks on their face.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this isn't funny now, Joanne---but you may look back on it & have a good laugh. I remember well my Lisi chasing huge roaches in Hilton Head---and she actually proudly caught one on the screened porch. Every time she went out there afterward she was on "the hunt." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The awful thing is I had to grab it out of her mouth & it was still alive! :smilie_tischkante: What we as moms don't do for our babies!
I agree with your vet! In Greece people put rat poison ever where---even my neighbor upstairs---and it scared the daylights out of me! I think you will be safe at your own home---unless you have Greek neighbors.:HistericalSmiley:
Oh Mika, you little stinker!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mika is a kitty dressed in a Maltese costume:HistericalSmiley:
I think maybe Maddie would do something like that, she reminds us of a kitty how she plays
I think she will be ok, just keep a watch on her


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I know this isn't funny now, Joanne---but you may look back on it & have a good laugh. I remember well my Lisi chasing huge roaches in Hilton Head---and she actually proudly caught one on the screened porch. Every time she went out there afterward she was on "the hunt." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The awful thing is I had to grab it out of her mouth & it was still alive! :smilie_tischkante: What we as moms don't do for our babies!
> I agree with your vet! In Greece people put rat poison ever where---even my neighbor upstairs---and it scared the daylights out of me! I think you will be safe at your own home---unless you have Greek neighbors.:HistericalSmiley:
> Oh Mika, you little stinker!


OMG, Sandi...my parents live across the street~they are right off the boat from Greece, lol.

That little stinker Lisi...anything for food. The same for Mika...she was the last one I checked for mouse guts because I had a funny feeling that she would be the guilty one, sure enough...her chops were bloody.

What baffles me is this mouse was on its back like he exploded open...so this makes me wonder if there is something else in that room that ate it or did that mouse eat something toxic that I'm not aware about.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:brownbag::brownbag::brownbag:

"Open mouth, insert foot" but it is true! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :brownbag::brownbag::brownbag:
> 
> "Open mouth, insert foot" but it is true! :HistericalSmiley:


HA! Your too funny. I'm safe to say my parents are very Americanized, so I don't have to worry about then putting rat poison down, lol.

You really gave me a good chuckle after this incident :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t::w00t::yucky::faint: Oh gosh. I don't know what I would have done!! Just keep an eye on the girls. I know a lot of people do put out poison for mice and you have know idea where he came from so really check on them. We have mice in VT but have traps out where Tyler can't get to the traps of the mice when we get up there.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

YUK...Bayleigh had one in my bedroom once, eeks. I was worried too, but all was well. last week a cat decided to eat the head off a dove and left it for my girls to sniff in the morning, I don't think either of them touched it, needless to say we brushed teeth and washed faces just in case.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne,

She will be fine. Small dogs were originally ratter. The only issue would be their digestive tracts or if they have liver issues the blood could be an issue.

But, let me just say Yuck!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t::w00t::yucky::faint: Oh gosh. I don't know what I would have done!! Just keep an eye on the girls. I know a lot of people do put out poison for mice and you have know idea where he came from so really check on them. We have mice in VT but have traps out where Tyler can't get to the traps of the mice when we get up there.


You know, Susan...you have a very good point. I don't know where he came from. My neighbors that abut me do have a problem with mice. I will have to ask them if they use poison. They do have cats, so I would hope they don't but one never knows.

Thank god one of my neighbors son was home to scoop him up. I have bleach all over the floor right now since there was a bloody mess left behind , eek!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne,
> 
> She will be fine. Small dogs were originally ratter. The only issue would be their digestive tracts or if they have liver issues the blood could be an issue.
> 
> But, let me just say Yuck!


 Walter...since your so good at analyzing things, I thought you would ask to see a picture, which I took for you~to determine the cause of death. Don't you want to see? :HistericalSmiley:

Honestly...I have a hard time believing my sweet little girls could have mutilated this little guy, unless I stepped on him without realizing on my way out this morning BUT my sneakers were not bloody.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Mika is a kitty dressed in a Maltese costume:HistericalSmiley:
> I think maybe Maddie would do something like that, she reminds us of a kitty how she plays
> I think she will be ok, just keep a watch on her[/QUOTE
> 
> Paula, sweetie. I don't think our darling Maddie could do the harm that was done. It wasn't a pretty site.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> YUK...Bayleigh had one in my bedroom once, eeks. I was worried too, but all was well. last week a cat decided to eat the head off a dove and left it for my girls to sniff in the morning, I don't think either of them touched it, needless to say we brushed teeth and washed faces just in case.


Omg...that's gross about the dove! I did wash their faces very thoroughly with surgical gloves on :thumbsup:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I cannot believe they touched that thing. I had a mouse when Oliver was alive. I spent a month setting out traps. It kept stealing his dog food and running off. The whole time not a peep not a muscle moved from Oliver. He just sat and watched! Me the crazy mom yelling and trying to capture the fast critter. It was a brave mouse or Oliver and the mouse talked it out and were great friends!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I would have died. Instead of three blind mice, you have three mice eating maltezies LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry that I think this is hilarious, because there is the underlying fear that the mouse may have been poisoned. But, if that is not a concern we will look at the roll that dogs have played for centuries. Yes, even our precious Maltese were expected to kill little rodents to earn their keep and favor. So evolution doesn't work as quickly as our concept of social evolution does.

My Lily once caught a gofer, she was **** bent on eating her prize. We did take it from her, but she was putting up a fight...it was her kill, her victory, her prize.

On the other hand, Ray found a little mouse in the garage. He leaped on it, purely by instinct and then seemed baffled that it stopped moving. I do not for one second believe that he intended to kill it, but he did. He was bewildered and maybe even sad. He did not try to eat it.

Small dogs were kept to kill mice for centuries. Their instinct remains today. Yes, we are horrified. Yes, we fear that the mouse may have been poisoned, and that our pet will get sick.

But, we all hope that there was not poison involved. And then we should praise our little wild things for being little wild things and following their instinct. Give that girl a great big kiss from Auntie Sylvia.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm sorry that I think this is hilarious, because there is the underlying fear that the mouse may have been poisoned. But, if that is not a concern we will look at the roll that dogs have played for centuries. Yes, even our precious Maltese were expected to kill little rodents to earn their keep and favor. So evolution doesn't work as quickly as our concept of social evolution does.
> 
> My Lily once caught a gofer, she was **** bent on eating her prize. We did take it from her, but she was putting up a fight...it was her kill, her victory, her prize.
> 
> ...


Dear Awntie Sylvia...after showing my neighbors the picture I took, the consensus is a much larger animal, not my girls, mutilated this mouse. There was blood splattered on the floor and wall, unless of course they were whipping it around which would explain the blood surrounding this mouse whose belly was ripped wide open and everything was coming out.

I would think IF they were to kill it, it was in a matter of a few minutes while I was bringing some groceries in. I can be oblivious at times but not when the girls are involved.
With that said...my little angel who adores eating got a mouth full, yuck!

Oh, gosh...I'm eating dinner and totally lost my appetite thinking about it.

Btw...Mika wanted to tell you that she loves you very much, so much so, she wants to give you a BIG sloppy kiss before I brush her teeth, since mommy just so happened to forget this morning after the incident :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yuck!

I don't know if my girls would do something like that - they stand and bark at spiders until I kill them for them!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Yuck!
> 
> I don't know if my girls would do something like that - they stand and bark at spiders until I kill them for them!


 Oh, Maggie....you just made me crack up laughing. It's the opposite here. My girls are waiting for the kill as I stand there jumping and screaming for help.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That stinks! Literally! I don't know what my two would do and hope I never find out!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YIKES!!! You're brave, I would have fainted for sure. Rodents freak me out!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> YIKES!!! You're brave, I would have fainted for sure. Rodents freak me out!


Nida...I'm not so brave. They freak me out too. All I did was stand there and scream, called my neighbor who had to come scoop him up for me. 
I'm afraid to go in that room now...


----------

